# Garage cabinets



## koodawg (Dec 6, 2010)

Thought I'd post my recent cabinet project here just for the heck of it. I really enjoy doing this kind of work. I'm looking forward to doing more. I've got to make room for a table saw, band saw and lathe.

I've been getting my workshop area going in the garage. Getting organized etc. I considered just putting up some shelves over the workbench, but decided on cabinets. I felt like doing some woodwork. What I wanted to store was a lot boxes of fasteners and small items, parts etc., etc. So I decided on shallow cabinets.
I looked over a few ideas and plans online. And I needed to watch a couple videos on how to make the cabinet doors, having never done it. I settled on the rough design seen above.

I thought I would use plywood however, when I saw the prices of plywood vs #2 white pine - I went with pine. Would have been a lot more with plywood plus then I'd of had to do a whole lot more ripping of the large 4x8 sheets - which is not easy enough to do yet without a full size table saw.
The box and shelves are all 1x8 #2 white pine. The cabinet face is 1x3 poplar, they didn't have 1x3 in pine at Home Depot.


Complete project details here: http://mike.makuch.org/photo/album/index.php?dir=20101215-GarageCabinets/

Comments and suggestions welcome.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks really nice, and well documented! I would love to try cabinet-building one day when I get through the million projects I already have planned.


----------



## SeeDBee (Sep 1, 2008)

*Garage Cabinets*

Nice job. I have a Sears RAS of similar vintage that I've had since new. Only word of advice I can offer is to not to use it to rip with, just use it to crosscut. 

Your cabinet project is something I want to do at some point. I have a 10 inch Sears table saw of similar vintage. Just bought a new Vega fence to replace the original equipment fence and man-o-man what a difference that has made in repeatibility and ease of use.

For cutting large sheets of plywood I use my skill saw and a wide clamp I purchased from Rockler. I'm uploading an image of the clamp now.

It's not easy to get all the dadoes straight so the final product comes out like it should.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

2 thumbs up! I like the idea for temporarily hanging the cabinits using nail and clamp. Never thought of that.


----------

